# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Doe er wat aan: Zweetvoeten beïnvloeden je liefdesleven

## FRANCOIS580

*Zweetvoeten beïnvloeden je liefdesleven*

Zweetvoeten, je zal er maar mee opgescheept zitten! Het is zonder meer een erg vervelend probleem, waar veel mensen door geplaagd worden. Naast hun indringende geur, zijn ze véél minder onschuldig dan je wel denkt. Kamp je met zweetvoeten, zorg dan voor een vlugge én doeltreffende behandeling. Verwaarloosde zweetvoeten veroorzaken meer ernstige voetproblemen, waaronder schadelijke voetschimmels en bacteriën, en kunnen zelfs je liefdesleven in gevaar brengen. Er zijn vele oorzaken voor het ontstaan van zweetvoeten. Een goede voethyghiëne staat centraal bij voorkomen én behandelen van zweetvoeten. Hoe kan je preventief optreden tegen vervelende zweetvoeten, en hoe kan je ze best behandelen?

Zweetvoeten bezorgen je veel méér nadelen dan je zou vermoeden. Verwaarloosde zweetvoeten kunnen zelfs je sociaal leven volledig overhoop halen. Zweetvoeten zijn het gevolg van een overmatige zweetproductie. Overmatig zweten heeft de meest uiteenlopende oorzaken. Zowel een slechte lichamelijke conditie als ernstige stofwisselingsproblemen, stress en emotionele problemen, overmatig alcoholgebruik, een gebrekkige lichaamshyghiëne en een slechte kwaliteit van zowel schoenen als sokken, liggen meestal aan de basis van het ontstaan en de ontwikkeling van zweetvoeten.

*Zo kan je zweetvoeten voorkomen*
Kwalitatie goede schoenen en sokken staan centraal bij de preventie van zweetvoeten. Passende en ademende schoenen zoals Geox schoenen en vochtopslorpende sokken zijn inderdaad noodzakelijk ter voorkoming van zweetvoeten. Wil je er eindelijk verlost geraken, vervang dan je sokken dan meerdere keren per dag. Geurvreters helpen je het overtollige zweet verwijderen. Verwissel ook regelmatig van schoenen, en draag thuis slippers of sandalen.

*Bacteriën- en schimmeldodende geneesmiddelen* 
De basis van een zweetvoeten behandeling is erg uiteenlopend. Heb jij ook met onwelriekende zweetvoeten af te rekenen, dan zijn er bij de apotheker als de drogist verschillende geneesmiddelen tegen deze kwaal verkrijgbaar. Schimmel- en bacteriëndodende middelen zijn de voornaamsten. Wees voorzichtig met dergelijke geneesmiddelen. Gebruik ze zéker nooit bij wondjes of een beschadigde huid. Voetpoeders als boorzuurschilfers, talk- en/of babypoeders zijn extra vochtopslorpend en kunnen je dus ook helpen. Te veel van deze zweetwerende voetpoeders gebruiken is evenmin gezond, ze kunnen dan op hun beurt allerlei voetinfecties veroorzaken. Voetdeo's, parfums en etherische oliën met alcohol, kunnen je eveneens van je zweetproblemen

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 - leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Nora

De geur roept inderdaad geen erotische gevoelens bij me op.

----------

